# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  المشكلات القانونية الناشئة عن استخدام البصمة الوراثية في الإثبات في المواد الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المشكلات القانونية الناشئة عن استخدام البصمة الوراثية في الإثبات في المواد الجنائية في القانون القطري والمقارن 


الأستاذ الدكتور 


غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق 
وأستاذ القانون الجنائي كلية القانون - جامعة قطر 

موضوع البحث :

يتناول هذا البحث المشكلات القانونية التي يثيرها استعمال البصمة الوراثية في الطب الشرعي وخاصة في التحقق من هوية مرتكبي الجرائم ، ويركز البحث على ضبط مفاهيم البصمة الوراثية، وحالات القيام بهذا النوع 

من التحليل ، وصاحب القرار في تحليل الأثر وأخذ عينة من الأشخاص ، وصاحب القرار في تسجيل بيانات البصمة الوراثية في قاعدة البيانات. ومن الطبيعي أن يتطرق البحث إلى الحدود التي تحترم فيها البصمة الوراثية 

حقوق المتهم والحدود التي تخرج فيها عن الشرعية الإجرائية . كما أن مسألة الحماية الجنائية لإساءة استعمال البصمة الوراثية وبياناتها مطروحة أيضا في هذا البحث. 


للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

